# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Impression des tats avec Apex

## MarwanB

Salem,
Je suis un dveloppeur  avec Oracle Forms reports , je viens de dcouvrir Apex et je cherche comment faire des tats sophistiqus  et les imprimer comme avec Reports.
Merci.

----------

